# Really Cool Video, Dressage VS Western!



## Jillyann

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Just really thought this was an awesome video!! Watch the whole thing!


----------



## Vidaloco

That was really cool, thanks for posting it. I wonder what breed that dressage horse was. It looked huge next to that Quarter Horse.


----------



## Jillyann

I was thinking the same thing!! Some kind of warm blood, i am guessing.


----------



## Dreamer1215

_Thanx for posting this again. I have seen it up before, but I never watched the whole thing. Was interesting - especially the flip!_


----------



## Jillyann

^ I was wondering if anyone had posted this before.. I just wasnt sure. 

But it is so awesome when they switch! hehe


----------



## HalfPass

That was totally cool...thanks for posting it!
I loved the hat wave at the end.


----------



## Jillyann

No problem! I just thought it was really awesome to see that. hah


----------



## roro

I feel sorry for the dressage horse, they had to keep slowing down! I don't think the dressage horse was excessively big, the western horse was just small. Neat video though. Was this a dressage or western show?


----------



## APHA MOMMA

GREAT VIDEO. I guess I am just true cowgirl because I wasn't to interested in the dressage horse, lol, but I sure LOVED the QH!!! Gorgeous movements and everything. It was really neat to see them next to one another though and then do the switch.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jillyann

roro said:


> I feel sorry for the dressage horse, they had to keep slowing down! I don't think the dressage horse was excessively big, the western horse was just small. Neat video though. Was this a dressage or western show?





I am not really sure if it was a dressage or western show. I just found the video on YouTube. I didn't shot it myself.


----------



## Jillyann

APHA MOMMA said:


> GREAT VIDEO. I guess I am just true cowgirl because I wasn't to interested in the dressage horse, lol, but I sure LOVED the QH!!! Gorgeous movements and everything. It was really neat to see them next to one another though and then do the switch.  Thanks for sharing.






Yeah, same here about being a western girl! However I do love the grace and beauty of a good dressage horse!!


----------



## lsucajun8

I loved it!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter

Great video. I was waiting to hear the song "anything you can do I can do better.." lol! Very good video.


----------



## Hunter65

I'm always sending that video to people. I never get tired of watching it. I LOVE that quarter horse.

I just wish I could edit out that woman woohooing


----------



## Gidji

That was amazing. Its so cool to see that english and western are completely different things. It was amazing to see them swap horses and disciplines. I was amazed that the western guy was doing canter pirouettes and the english rider doing spins.
Those horses must be exceptionally trained and those riders are amazing. They are living proof that you can do both english and western.


----------



## stace1319

that was great! I loved seeing both seats riding next to eachother!


----------



## WesternPleasure1029

I thought it was funny that the western horse didn't spin as fast for the english guy and started crow hopping at the end because he's like "You're not asking me right!" hahaha. Both really great riders and gorgeous horses


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer

That was a really neat video! Both riders did well on each horse, I was really impressed how well the western rider did on that dressage horse!


----------



## CaptainLiecy

Wow. I guess this goes to show that western and english aren't really that different from eachother. I do both 
The english guy looked really out of place on the western horse lol.
The horses had matching boots! Did anyone else notice that?! Hahaha
I think the english rider couldn't make the western horse spin very fast was because he had the small spurs on. lol. I'm sure the dressage horse would have been a bit shocked at the massive spurs on the western guy's boots!


----------



## wild_spot

I can't see the video at work, but try looking up the all-stars clinic, Equitana 2009 and there is something similar. The 5(?) all-stars - Campdrafting, western, dressage, eventing, SJ - All swapped horses. Very funny watching Alan Hannaford (Well-known campdraft rider) jumping a huuuge jump on the showjumper!


----------



## Lonestar22

Dang that QH could sit on his butt and turn. lol. I love a good reining horse. I liked how they couldnt perform as good on opposite horses but could still get the horse to do what they were asking. (kinda) lol.


----------



## TwisterRush

LOL  
I loved this it is amazing ! 
I especially love it when they switch and lol, how big the Dressage horse is to the QH, it looks like a MONSTER !  
But it was magnificent and nice to watch  
I love how the dressage horse moves, his strides were so long, but i liked the QH horse too, it was lovely and how it moved looked so natural and comfortable for him. 
I loved it


----------



## ogledrillrider02

wild_spot said:


> I can't see the video at work, but try looking up the all-stars clinic, Equitana 2009 and there is something similar. The 5(?) all-stars - Campdrafting, western, dressage, eventing, SJ - All swapped horses. Very funny watching Alan Hannaford (Well-known campdraft rider) jumping a huuuge jump on the showjumper!


Do you have a link to this, I would really like to see it :lol:


----------



## wild_spot

I can't go on You-tube at work, but try searching 'equitana all stars clinic' in you-tube and see what you get. I got it wrong too, the all-stars were campdrafting, dressage, eventing, western and polo :]


----------



## LeahKathleen

Anyone who thinks that one discipline is more difficult, athletic, or requires more talent needs to watch this video. Love it. Seen it before, but always glad to watch it again.


----------



## QHDragon

That dressage horse was super well trained. I am impressed.


----------



## Jillyann

I agree! I think they both were!


----------



## Clementine

What's neat is that they were both really good riders. Switching horses proved that. I have to say, I was expecting to see a cowboy put to shame by a dressage rider, but I have to say I think they were evenly matched. However, I have to say, looking at the two disciplines side by side really points out that the basics of them have nothing in common - just look at how the horses carry themselves - the western horse is slumped forward on it's forehand and leaning over into the turns, and it's sidepasses were a bit odd, sort of shuffly. Whereas the dressage horse was light, and supple, and had lovely, free, yet controllable forward movement. 

Overall, I suppose I was impressed with them both, but I'm always going to be an English rider, through and through. Dressage forever baby!


----------



## HorseGurl27

This is cool!


----------

